# Patrol Officer Elieser "Eli" Colonroche



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrol Officer Elieser "Eli" Colonroche
Sanford Police Department, North Carolina

End of Watch: Tuesday, July 5, 2011

Biographical InfoAge: 55
Tour of Duty: 31 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details
Cause of Death: Training accident
Date of Incident: July 5, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Patrol Officer Eli Colonroche succumbed to injuries sustained at about 9:30 am while participating in a training exercise at the Central Carolina Community College.

He and several other officers were descending a four-story rappelling tower when he collided with the tower's third story. He continued his descent to the ground where he was evaluated by other officers. He was transported to a local hospital where it was determined he was suffering from internal bleeding. He was flown to UNC Hospital in Chapel Hill where he passed away at about 6:00 pm.

Officer had served with the Sanford Police Department for nine years and had previously served as a U.S. Army MP for 22 years. He is survived by his wife and three sons.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Sanford Police Department
225 E Weatherspoon Street
Sanford, NC 27330

Phone: (919) 775-8268


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace, thoughts and prayers to the officers family


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## ck4664 (Mar 28, 2011)

Rest in Peace


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------

